# Zapco DC200.2 with Built in DSP



## mino922 (Oct 8, 2010)

I am selling my Zapco DC200.2. Amplifier is used, but in excellent condition with a some minor scratches on the surface. I am asking $150 OBO.

Zapco DC200 2 Amplifier with Built in DSP | eBay

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Bump for Zapco goodness!


----------



## mino922 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

